# How long it takes for a cherry shrimp to be berried after the eggs are fertilized?



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

The saddle only means that the female is capable of producing eggs. There must be a male to fertilize them before eggs form.


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

When a saddled female molts, she releases pheromones into the water which signal any males that she's ready to mate. The males start "flying" around the tank to find her, and _usually_ she'll let one mate her within a few hours. She'll start pushing the eggs out almost immediately afterwards...


----------



## feiyang (Jan 25, 2008)

after 4 weeks roughly, you will see baby shrimps. Good luck!


----------

